# Lian Li PC-P50W ARMORSUIT Pure Black



## FortunaGamer (7. Januar 2010)

Bei Caseking ist ein neues Lian Li Gehäuse gelistet, das Lian Li PC50 mit schwarzen Innenraum. Es kostet gute 50€ mehr als das normale PC50. Was in meinen Augen eing wenig viel ist nur für denn schwarzen Innenraum. Das Gehäuse hat 4 Lüfter zwei 140er oben und zwei 120er je einen vorne und einen hinten die alle blau beleuchtet sind. Hier noch ein par Daten dazu.

*Technische Daten:* 

Maße: 210 x 495 x 490 mm (BxHxT)
Material: Aluminium
Farbe: Schwarz
Gewicht: 6,6 kg
Formfaktor: ATX, Micro-ATX
Lüfter:
1x 120 mm (Front, 1.200 U/Min, Blue-LED)
1x 120 mm (Rückseite, 1.500 U/Min, Blue-LED)
2x 140 mm (Deckel, 1.000 U/Min, Blue-LED)
Laufwerke:
9x 5,25 Zoll (extern, max. ohne interne Laufwerke)
3x 3,5 Zoll (intern, im 5,25 Zoll Schacht)
Netzteil: Standard ATX (optional)
Erweiterungsslots: 8 (davon 7x Tool-less)
I/O Panel:
2x USB 2.0
1x je Audio IN / OUT
Genug vom Text hier sind noch mal ein par Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Caseking


----------



## Explosiv (7. Januar 2010)

Schickes Case, wie immer bei Lian Li  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Hektor123 (7. Januar 2010)

Der Auschnitt fürs Window ist wohl missraten, aber das ist wahrscheinlich immer ein und das selbe Seitenteil. Kommt bei anderen Gehäusen ja auch vor.


----------



## FortunaGamer (7. Januar 2010)

Das mit dem Seitenfenster finde ich nicht so toll hätten die hätte lieber etwas nach oben gezogen das man das Netzteil nicht sieht. Ich bin am überlegen ob Netbook oder Gehäuse


----------



## KILLTHIS (7. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es schick - aber das Window hätte, wie Fortuna schon sagte, weitaus besser platziert werden können.


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. Januar 2010)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Seitenfenster finde ich nicht so toll hätten die hätte lieber etwas nach oben gezogen das man das Netzteil nicht sieht. Ich bin am überlegen ob Netbook oder Gehäuse


Wenns nur das Netzteil wäre
Den Laufwerkskäfig find ich schlimmer^^


----------



## FortunaGamer (7. Januar 2010)

Wenn man genau hin guck stimmt das voll und ganz, also ist das Fester voll kommen falsch geschnitten, das hätten die besser machen sollen und auch können.


----------



## emperator (8. Januar 2010)

Das ist genau die gleiche Fensterform wie bei Lancool K62. Da scheint wohl genau der gleiche Designer verantwortlich gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Datachild (8. Januar 2010)

omg das sieht ja genauso aus wie mein K62 LanCool, und der sieht besser aus


----------



## Gamiac (11. Januar 2010)

Ich habe es mir heute bestellt und mein HAF für 150 € verkauft .
Habe gleich noch das geslefte 8fach kabel bestellt damit ich es nicht vom netzteil Quer über das Mainboard verlegen muss und bin mir ganz sicher das mein Piperock mit dem blauen 135er nach oben perfekt ins bild passt .
Wollte emdlich auch ein Lian li haben und das ist für meinen Geschmack das schönste .
Noch ein 5/25 einbau kit für 2 2,5° SSD ein 3,5 schacht und ein e sata + usb Panel dazu und da waren erst mal 230 € dahin .
Aber was solls dafür hab ich ein Top gehäuse und ewigen suppurt mit dem auf und umrüst System von Lian li .
Ach so mein Haf war ein bisschen modifiziert weswegen ich bisschen mehr für bekommen habe aber richtig zufrieden hat es mich nie gemacht leider .

Wenn es dann morgen da ist und ich die Hardware verbaut habe werde ich hier mal Meldung machen ob und in wieweit meine hoch gesteckten Erwartungen erfüllt wurden .
Mein Haf sieht bestimmt auch irgendwie besser aus aber ich kann kein Plastik und Blech Mech mehr sehen .
mfGamiac


----------



## Explosiv (11. Januar 2010)

*@Gamiac*

Wir erwarten dann demnächst ein Aufrüst-Tagebuch aka Lian Li von Dir  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Gamiac (12. Januar 2010)

So ein mist wegen dem schnee und der liegengebliebenen Weihnachtspost bekomme ich mein P50W wohl erst morgen aber ich kann es kaum abwarten mein erstes Lian li .
@ Explosiv : Schau mal wir sind seit dem selben Tag hier Mitglied ( man was für ein blödes Wort ) !
Werd ich mal versuchen ob ich das mit Bildern und so hinbekomme aber leider nur ne 5 mega pix zur Verfügung !

Na ja auf jeden fall ist das das 4 Case in 2.1/2 Jahren und solagsam denke ich zu wissen das sich kein anderer Hersteller mit Lian li messen kann .
Erst hatte ich das alte Chieftec Dragon , dann den midi Mesh von chieftec und jetzt noch bis morgen das Haf .
Jetzt hab ich einfach keine lust mehr auf Kompromisse und selbst Silverstone kommt irgendwie net an die Lian li sachen ran .
Bin mir sehr sicher das sich morgen das Thema Case für lange Zeit erledigt hat .
Oder hat schon jemand schlechte Erfahrungen mit Li Cases gemacht .

mfGamiac


----------



## Gamiac (13. Januar 2010)

Oh mann ich könnte reihern !
Bei der Dhl Sendungsverfolgung hat es der Paketbote schon in den Fingern gehabt auf dem Bild und trotzdem muss ich noch bis morgen Warten .
Selten hab ich was so ungeduldig erwartet wie dieses Case und jetzt noch mal bis morgen Nachmittag .
Aber dafür ist das Sony slider Handy meiner Frau heute gekommen wie wichtig , wir haben ja nur 3 stück .
Aber schickes teil 715 irgendwas in pink !
Na ja mir reicht mein w200 das kann auch alles was es soll und is nicht gleich ruiniert wenn es mal runterfällt .

mfGamic


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (13. Januar 2010)

Sieht ein wenig so aus wie das Xigmatek Utgard 
Aber LianLi hat natürlich bessere Qualität


----------



## Gamiac (14. Januar 2010)

Also heute ist es dann endlich gekommen und ich sage euch eins Hammer .
Wer sich das Teil bestellt sollte sich gleich noch das gesleevte 8 Kabel und den Usb + E- Sata Panel dazu bestellen dann ist auf jeden fall alles Palletti .
Mein Kaze Master macht jetzt auch erst sinn und der rest von meiner Hardware sieht jetzt fast nach million Dollar PC aus ! 
Muss Essen mal sehen wann ich Bilder Mache .
Eins noch so geil kann Das Lancool niemals aussehen sorry .

mfGamiac


----------



## tobi757 (14. Januar 2010)

Hau mal ein paar Bilder raus, dann sehen wir mal welches Case schöner ist, das Lancool oder das LianLi


----------



## Semih91 (14. Januar 2010)

Kann man die Kabeln unterm MB-Tray führen? Also kann man direkt von da unten hinter das Tray die Kabeln schieben? Oder ist das genauso eng wie bie dem Tempest?


----------



## tobi757 (14. Januar 2010)

Also beim K-62 kann man die Kabel direkt hinter das Tray schieben von unten   und da die sich ja ziemlich ähnlich sind wir das da auch so sein


----------



## emperator (14. Januar 2010)

Also 50€ ist schon ein satter Aufpreis für schwarze Innenlackierung und ein Fenster


----------



## Gamiac (16. Januar 2010)

Das ist nicht lackiert und ausserdem ist das das erste Gehäuse was ich kenne bei dem echt alles schwarz ist .
Habe mir heute noch den Cluster geholt für mein Megahalem und da hat das K62 gestanden was wirklich auch sehr schön ist .
Nur den gediegenen Charme den ein Li ausstrahlt und das Alufinish ist mit Plastik nicht zu schlagen .
Ansonsten kann man wen mann will die Kabel alle verstecken wenn man will worauf ich aber nicht so wert lege .
Bilder habe ich 5 stück in meinem Profil bei Luxx für jeden frei sichtbar ich mache hier einfach mal nen link hin 
Glaube mir einfach in Natura sieht es aus wie ein schwarzer Diamant !http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/album.php?albumid=1239
sorry hab kein plan wie ich jetzt hier sonst schnell die Bilder hinbekomme und meine Frau will mit mir nen Film schauen .

mfGamiac


----------



## tobi757 (16. Januar 2010)

Also in das Album komme ich schonmal nicht rein obwohl ich bei hardwareluxx registriert bin.


----------



## Xyrian (16. Januar 2010)

Hm, mein Antec 900 sieht dem aber schon seeeehr ähnlich  
Gar nicht so sehr LianLi wie die anderen... 

Xyrian


----------



## tobi757 (16. Januar 2010)

Also der Innenraum sieht bei mir genauso aus nur die Kabel sind etwas schöner verlegt ...

Trotzdem schönes case


----------



## Gamiac (16. Januar 2010)

Tut mir leid ich hab alles aufgemacht und den link jetzt direkt ins album gelegt wenn du eingeloggt bist müsste es eigentlich sehen ansonsten muss ich warten bis ich es gelernt habe sie hier rüber zu setzen oder bis meine Frau sich die Mühe macht !
Ist mir alles viel zu umständlich der Online kram und bis jetzt habe ich mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt da ich gerade mal ein Jahr Internet habe .

mfGamiac


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Januar 2010)

Da haben die aber was für nen guten Preiss rausgebracht Hut ab.Soll wahrscheinlich dem Midgard gehäuse Konkurenz machen..


----------



## Gamiac (16. Januar 2010)

Wie kannst du den Plastik Bomber den mit dem P50 vergleichen da würde ich echt lieber das Antec 300 nehmen bevor ich mir das Midgard antue .
Habe schon das Haf irgendwie bitter bereut weswegen ich jetzt gar keinen Kompromiss mehr eingehen wollte aber das Midgard wäre wohl ein Abstieg gewesen .
Weist du überhaupt wie teuer hochwertiges Aluminium welches nicht spröde wird im Vergleich zu Plastik und Stahlblech ist !
Irgendwie hör ich da Neid oder Unwissenheit aber wahrscheinlich beides .
Dieses Gehäuse wird wohl noch in meinem Besitz sein wenn das letzte Midgard schon recycelt ist .
mfGamiac


----------



## Gamiac (17. Januar 2010)

Nachdem ich nun den Bericht über das normale P50 gelesen habe welches damals bei der wahl zum HAF den kürzeren gezogen hat bin ich froh das ich gleich in die vollen gegangen bin und die Vollversion erworben habe .
Nicht nur das die Lüfter alle beleuchtet sind und ein Fenster vorhanden ist auch die Frontverkleidung lässt sich beim P50W einfach abnehmen wie der Deckel während sie beim normalen P50 noch mit 4 Schrauben befestigt ist .
Sind zwar alles nur Kleinigkeiten aber eine Anhäufung von Kleinigkeiten war es auch die das HAF für mich als ideales Gehäuse unbrauchbar werden lies .
Wenn ich irgendwann die Muse habe werde ich mir nochmal Gedanken über das Kabelmanagment machen und schauen ob ich die Konfiguration der Laufwerksplätze und Panels noch mal modifiziere aber jetzt habe ich erst mal genug gebastelt und geniese es erstmal das ich ein Gehäuse hab bei dem keine Wünsche offen bleiben und das war nicht leicht zu finden .
Sollte ich irgendwann mal ein anderes wollen wird es bestimmt ein Big Tower von Lian Li aber das halte ich bei dem Zeitlosen Design dieses Gehäuses für Unwahrscheinlich .
Wenn das K62 der Dragonlord ist würde ich das P50W als Dragon-Imperator oder Master bezeichnen .

mfGamiac


----------

